# Compte à rebours dans AppleScript



## NotGianluca (12 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Donc voila j'ai un petit problème pour incorporer dans mon AppleScript une ligne de code qui dit: "executer le script dans 5 secondes"

Mon script est tout simple:

_Tell application "Finder" to sleep_

Mais j'aimerais bien qui s'exécute 5s après avoir fait mon raccourci clavier _alt+cmd+v_ , le temps d'éteindre le clavier & souris sans fil sans qu'il réactive mon MBP.

PS: J'utilise "Spark" pour lier mon AppleScript à un raccourci clavier.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## NotGianluca (13 Décembre 2009)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé!
Le code est: _Delay 5_

5  = # secondes


Donc le script est devenu: 

_Delay 5
Tell application "Finder" to sleep_


Voila pour les personnes ayant eu le même soucis que moi!

A+


----------

